

How a Udacity Graduate Earns $11k a Month Reviewing Code - olivercameron
https://medium.com/@olivercameron/how-a-udacity-graduate-earns-11k-a-month-reviewing-code-c2a7d295724c

======
kelukelugames
Okay, a few thoughts.

1) I would love to volunteer 1 to 2 hours a week on a free site to help
beginners review their code. My ideal volunteer experience is helping at a
park with Earth Corp because I love yard work and can't afford a house with a
yard.* But utilizing my programming skills will have more impact.

2) The title reminds me of "This stay at home mom makes $5k per week". I
understand it is an advertisement for a very awesome thing but the clickbait
title might have been a turn off for some.

* Apparently asking my doctor friends if I can weed their garden is socially inappropriate...

